
DoNotPay Unsubscribes You from Spam–and Tries to Get You Paid - mmhsieh
https://www.wired.com/story/donotpay-unsubscribe-spam-class-action/
======
hedora
Clicking through the article: They also offer a service to sue robo callers.

You get a burner credit card number to help you claim that bogus cruise you
keep winning. When the scanmer tries to charge it, DoNotPay gets their vendor
information and auto-sues them for $3000.

------
graham_hughes
Very hype, quality engineering, excellent job.

4/5 software engineers recommend

